# Craftsman, Circle/Edege Guide, Model No. 25968



## paulwc (Aug 21, 2010)

I purchased this tool and took it home and assembled it the best I could with the instructions included and it did a great job cutting a 10" circle, It's a little confussing to assemble and to read the scale anyone with some heads up info on this tool, Is there a video out there on it?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

paulwc said:


> I purchased this tool and took it home and assembled it the best I could with the instructions included and it did a great job cutting a 10" circle, It's a little confussing to assemble and to read the scale anyone with some heads up info on this tool, Is there a video out there on it?


Hi Paul, I think that's the Milescraft version. Here's the video, doesn't show much about how to read the scale though. If you scroll down the page you will find a "related links" button which goes to video and users manual. Have any specific questions pop back in


----------

